

Maybe Go without dependency management can be a good thing - cgarvis
http://mwholt.blogspot.com.au/2014/03/maybe-go-without-dependency-management.html

======
jsegura
or dependency management you can use external tools like godep[1]. [1]
[https://github.com/tools/godep](https://github.com/tools/godep)

